
I’m Quitting Email - jedwhite
http://techcrunch.com/2011/07/06/i-wouldnt-say-ive-been-missing-it/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29
======
pnathan
I like email. It is not controlled by Some Other Entity, I control my
contacts, I only push when I need to, I can back it up, there is no flash
munching my battery.

It allows deliberative thought and handles arbitrary file transfer (well, if
your service provider isn't a stinker).

I don't get the email hate in the _least_.

~~~
shii
This is MG and other tech pundit's job: flame some new random topic when
there's a slow news day. Their job revolves around running around with their
hair on fire about some new thing Killing something else or other. Everything
is in absolutes and has dramatic effect to it. Honestly what they write isn't
worth its weight in shit-streaked toilet paper. Tis a shame I forgot to put
techcrunch.com back into my /etc/hosts file after I edited it out a little
while ago.

------
timmyd
i'm going to be the one to say it - get over yourself MG.

twitter was the "end of email". facebook was the "end of email". IM was the
"end of email". SMS was email "end of email". Google+ is now the "end of
email". no no ... wait wait wait Apple iMessage is now the "end of email".

yet so email lives on and is still the best communication medium we have on
the planet that works and is as universally understood as SMS.

good luck writing interesting stories over the next month. or alternatively -
be prepared for G+ spam, twitter+ spam and all the rest. you're just
offsetting one advanced SPAM medium for ones which aren't as advanced in SPAM
filtering [outrageous generalization :) but true]

~~~
wladimir
From what I understand from the article, it seems that he has another problem
(information overload from too many people trying to contact him), not so much
a problem with e-mail as a medium.

~~~
timmyd
@wladimir - yeah I get that but it gets a bit tiring when every medium is the
"next email" and now he's "quiting email" and then he'll "return to email" ...
blah blah

------
ajitk
Email is the open social network that has managed to work for decades.

Will I ever be able to install and host these alternative social network apps
on my server. Can I modify and re-distribute them? There are a few but they
are too different (from email) and are big monolithic silos.

~~~
icebraining
Well, there's StatusNet - you can modify, re-distribute and install on your
server. The problem is that nobody uses it (relatively to email or Twittter).

------
gergles
I really wish people would stop linking to obvious linkbait articles on
Techcrunch. This one is just 8 pages of screencaps from twitter (because I
guess copying and pasting was too hard) after a few paragraphs of the same
trite "look at me, I'm so important I can't manage my email inbox!" BS that
every person who fancies themselves important eventually comes up with. [0]

0:
[https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Email_bankrup...](https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Email_bankruptcy)

------
dasil003
If your job is punditry then email probably has a tremendously low signal-to-
noise ratio. Honestly I have no idea what kinds of communications happen
inside TechCrunch, but I imagine all they really care about is whether MG is
cranking out his delicious brand of linkbait on a regular basis. On the flip
side, the amount of unsolicited opinion and blowback he gets is probably
obscene.

Taking a break from email is probably a good idea, but ultimately he'll have
to learn to manage it, because frankly email is a lot better than getting
pinged on IM or Twitter DMs a hundred times a day. If I were in that position
(and thank god I'm not) I'd switch to a new email address and only give it to
people who really really need it.

------
jeffool
The only thing to come close to email in usefulness for me has been SMS (not
counting the phone itself.) But even the email/SMS duopoly could soon change
given the near ubiquitous presence of smartphones.

I'm just waiting for the evolution from "e-mail" to "e-conversation". Just
create add protocols to add IM, video, audio, images, and possibly even
metadata to allow for non-perfect presumed input (say, transcripts of
audio/video, computer devised descriptions of images, all for search
purposes).

Of course, I say "just", but sadly I can't see that kind of thing happening,
despite my honest belief that it would be a benefit to all (think webmail
clients) more than attempts to "become" the platform for the future (Myspace,
Facebook, G+) that I think we can all see becoming a boom/bust cycle of "new
hotness/old busted" if we're unlucky.

------
Volscio
Doesn't every celwebrity go through this stage?

~~~
bbk
+1 for celWEBrity

------
Tyrant505
I did something similar.. I got rid of my iPhone. I no longer check it
constantly, and loathe those who can't go a few minutes while in the company
of others without checking or chatting(SO I'm talking to you!!) It's been a
great freedom, even when alone, I have my thoughts and a book if I WANT! I
actually just borrow a friends web phone if I want to check a web project real
quick. I sometimes use an old flip phone I never cancelled if I deem important
but I still rarely do so and appreciate the lack of noise. Nothing is more
important now then it was 20 years ago, I'll be in touch if something goes
down.

------
truthsayer
Let's hope he stops writing too, soon.

~~~
gubatron
+100 to that

------
bep
Can we finally ban techcrunch here?

------
dev1234
what a tool

------
gubatron
And the Techcrunch Troll is once at it again with another stupid post.

